# can bunnies eat grass?



## Rabbit_Angel (Mar 22, 2013)

I know this might be a strange question but I let my bunny outside for the first time and she dug holes than she ate a ton of grass! I just want to know of she'll be okay.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 22, 2013)

That's fine provided there are no sprays or chemicals on the grass.


----------



## Rabbit_Angel (Mar 22, 2013)

yeah I'm pretty sure there aren't any chemicals. Thank you so much for your help! You're awesome!!


----------



## Rabbit_Angel (Mar 22, 2013)

yeah I think there's no chemicals in the grass. Thank you so much! You're awesome!


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 22, 2013)

yup, grass with no pesticides/fertilizers and that the bunny either picks from the lawn themselves or that has been hand-cut (ie not grass trimmings produced by a lawnmower) is totally safe for bunnies.


----------

